# Database Discussions > Reporting Services >  error when connecting to Reporting services

## sirkalisaran

when i'm trying to connect to reporting services, below error occurs..
Pls advise
Thanks in Advance
Saran


Error:
===================================

Cannot connect to saravsri.

===================================

Unable to connect to the remote server (Microsoft.SqlServer.Management.UI.RSClient)

------------------------------
Program Location:

   at Microsoft.SqlServer.ReportingServices2005.RSConnec  tion.GetSecureMethods()
   at Microsoft.SqlServer.ReportingServices2005.RSConnec  tion.IsSecureMethod(String methodname)
   at Microsoft.SqlServer.ReportingServices2005.RSConnec  tion.ValidateConnection()
   at Microsoft.SqlServer.Management.UI.RSClient.RSClien  tConnection.CreateConnection(String connectionString)
   at Microsoft.SqlServer.Management.UI.RSClient.RSConne  ctionInfo.CreateConnectionObject()
   at Microsoft.SqlServer.Management.UI.RSClient.RSConne  ctionInfo.RSTypeImpl.GetConnectionObject(UIConnect  ionInfo ci)
   at Microsoft.SqlServer.Management.UI.ConnectionDlg.RS  Type.GetConnectionObject(UIConnectionInfo ci)
   at Microsoft.SqlServer.Management.UI.VSIntegration.Ob  jectExplorer.ObjectExplorer.ValidateConnection(UIC  onnectionInfo ci, IServerType server)
   at Microsoft.SqlServer.Management.UI.ConnectionDlg.Co  nnector.ConnectionThreadUser()

===================================

A connection attempt failed because the connected party did not properly respond after a period of time, or established connection failed because connected host has failed to respond (System)

------------------------------
Program Location:

   at System.Net.Sockets.Socket.DoConnect(EndPoint endPointSnapshot, SocketAddress socketAddress)
   at System.Net.Sockets.Socket.InternalConnect(EndPoint remoteEP)
   at System.Net.ServicePoint.ConnectSocketInternal(Bool  ean connectFailure, Socket s4, Socket s6, Socket& socket, IPAddress& address, ConnectSocketState state, IAsyncResult asyncResult, Int32 timeout, Exception& exception)

----------


## rmiao

Is web service running? Is RS service running? Did you go through RS config?

----------


## Island1

Did the suggestions offered by my colleague resolve your issue?  Please let us know, if they did, so that the issue is coupled with the appropriate solution in a way that it can assist others.  

If not, let us know that, too, so we can offer further ideas ...

Thanks!

Bill

----------

